# "Assault Rifle"



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Calling a semi-auto an "assault rifle" is tantamount to calling my Toyota a race car just because I put a number on the door. Be that as it may, a 20 year old takes an AK to a school and the following story makes front page news across the nation:

20-year-old charged in Ga. school shooting

WSB says the incident will provide chances to discuss ways of preventing guns being so prevalent in our society... a euphemism for let's talk gun control.

We won't mention the fact that this kid was on a schedule of drugs called SSRIs. We won't stop and mention the fact that every time a shooter shoots three or more people they are ALWAYS on SSRIs. No, we're going to figure out a way that we can disarm America and make this country safe for the government to continue dispensing "legal" drugs and creating an entire generation of zombies.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

In the article it says one of the charges he was arrested on was arrested on was Exfelon in possession of a firearm. Gee didn't he know that's against the law. The idiot solution disarm us so the whack jobs murder with less hindrance be it with an illegally possessed firearm, hammer or simply pushing some one in front of a train.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

An AK47 is an assault rifle. What he was using likely wasn't an AK47 but somethin' that kinda looked like an AK47.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Blaming crime on guns is like blaming obesity on forks and spoons. 

We could reduce the number and lengths of tines of forks, limit the capacity of teaspoons, ban tablespoons completely, increase the licensing fees for silverware dealers, and invoke a five day waiting period for the purchase of any new utensils, but I don't think it would help any of us lose weight! - Dan Carducci, TheChampion.org


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Blaming crime on guns is like blaming obesity on forks and spoons.
> 
> We could reduce the number and lengths of tines of forks, limit the capacity of teaspoons, ban tablespoons completely, increase the licensing fees for silverware dealers, and invoke a five day waiting period for the purchase of any new utensils, but I don't think it would help any of us lose weight! - Dan Carducci, TheChampion.org


Agree.. And the way the liberal fascist, aka progressives, think is that they know what is best for you and me and we should do as we are told.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's another fine example of a person not in possession of their faculties illegally obtains a gun and people like me are to blame. Because he went off the deep end I'm going to be the one under attack.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

My rifles never "assaulted" anybody.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

71Chevrolet said:


> My rifles never "assaulted" anybody.


Even with all the guns I have, not one of them has ever harmed a single person. I even left one on a table for a few years and it was a good gun - just sat there waiting to be picked up and used.


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

I have an "insult rifle". I believe that it is channeling Don Rickles.:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Assault is an action not a noun IMO. To say Assault weapon is in correct.
A weapon can be used in an Assault same as a rock.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

"An assault rifle is a selective fire (selective between automatic, semi-automatic, and burst fire) rifle that uses an intermediate cartridge and a detachable magazine.[1] Assault rifles are the standard service rifles in most modern armies. Note the difference between the assault rifle and the battle rifle. Assault rifles use smaller cartridges and are used at closer ranges than battle rifles. The larger sized rifle cartridges used in battle rifles make fully automatic fire more difficult. Fully automatic fire refers to an ability for a rifle to fire continuously while the trigger is pressed; "burst-capable" fire refers to an ability of a rifle to fire a small yet fixed multiple number of rounds with but one press of the trigger; in contrast, semi-automatic refers to an ability to fire one round per press of a trigger. The presence of selective fire modes on assault rifles permits more efficient use of rounds to be fired for specific needs, versus having a single mode of operation, such as fully automatic, thereby conserving ammunition while maximizing on-target accuracy and effectiveness.

Examples of assault rifles include the StG 44, AK-47,[2] M16 rifle, QBZ-95, FAMAS, Heckler & Koch G36, and Enfield SA80.

The assault rifle became the standard military rifle during the Vietnam War.[3] The Soviet Union was the first nation in the post-war era to adopt an assault rifle, the AK-47, and other nations followed later. Combat experience during the World Wars had shown that most infantry combat took place at 200-300 meters (220-330 yards) distance and that the winner of any given firefight would most likely be the one with the highest rate of fire. The rifle cartridges of the day were therefore unnecessarily powerful, producing recoil and report in exchange for marginal benefit. The lower power of the intermediate cartridge meant that each soldier could fire more bullets faster and/or with less recoil and its lighter weight allowed more ammunition to be carried."

Words have meaning.


----------

